# methadone



## throwawayuser (25 Dec 2012)

Good day, I know this is a sore subject and that is why I have posted this thread.  I googled it thoroughly and found only people who are on ADD drugs or methadone who want to join and desire to have these drugs somehow supplied to them in the battlefield.  I have been off of methadone for 6 months, I used it because I used oxycodone and became physically addicted and I had no choice - I either lose my job or take methadone prescribed by a doctor legally.  I did not realize the problems this would create in my life, I am a moron and realize how stupid I am and it haunts me to this day.  My question is, if I have been off of methadone and had these stupid problems in my life will that disqualify me from military service forever? I plan on being completely honest during the interview no matter what anyone tells me here or anywhere else.  I know that you can get in trouble for this, I just want to know what to expect.  If I am going to be turned away for being honest I just want to know what to expect since I am so far into the process already.  I do not want to trick anyone, I do not want to lie, I just want to know if I am being disqualified automatically so I can start to make other plans.  I cannot tell you how much I would like to serve in the Canadian forces, or how much I regret my past.  Unfortunately most of the time when people make stupid mistakes they are not thinking of the future.  I can however, apologize for this annoying post to others who probably think I am a lowlife.  I hold a job for a major Canadian company, I have for 5 years all while volunteering as well.  I never wanted to hurt anyone else, I just did not realize the impact all of this would have on my life and my future.  I hope that someone can understand that people make mistakes sometimes.  I apologize if this has been posted before and I have missed it, I really like this forum and think it helps a lot of people.  EDIT: MARRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Loachman (25 Dec 2012)

It is not the mistakes that we make that count so much as how (if) we recognize and correct them. I do not see you as a "lowlife".

See a recruiter.

Good luck.


----------



## MAJONES (25 Dec 2012)

Recruiters have some leeway to excuse past mistakes.  How much leeway depends on what drugs you used, how long you used them, how frequently you used them and how long ago you quit.  Like Loachman said, see a recruiter; they are the only ones who can give you an answer.  The other factor that comes into play is your medical.  Addiction and substance use are medical issues; your history may raise questions with the recruiting medical officer.  Again, the only one that can make the call is the RMO, so head into the CFRC and give in a shot.


----------



## mld (25 Dec 2012)

:goodpost:

You'll never know until you see a recruiter. I was addicted to some pretty heavy tranquilizers. I was told to go 6 months without them with medical documentation. It might be different for your medication, so go to a recruiter Jan 7 when they open. Good luck.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

Wow.  The responses I have received so far have been way less negative than I had anticipated.  You may not consider me a low life but a large percentage of people I feel will.  Thank you everyone so far for being polite to me.  I will contact a recruiter after the holiday season.  The reason I haven't done this already and the reason I made this thread is because I am terribly embarrassed.  Most of the people who take methadone are heroin addicts, something I never ever tried.  Please understand this is a stigma attached to me for anyone who knows what methadone is. All I was hoping for was at least a chance.  Again, thank you and merry Christmas.
edit: I will contact the recruiter about this issue, however I am going to continue the path I have already started on (reserves)
To give further history I experimented with pot, but this was 7 years ago.  
edit again: I have documented paperwork proving I have not done a single unprescribed drug in over two years via pee tests but I am not sure if this will hurt or help me as this is the same place that put me on methadone and tried to keep me on it.


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Dec 2012)

Sounds like you're someone who's been in the shitty, recognized faults, learned, and corrected it. If that's the case, simply overcoming this to redeem yourself is commendable. It ain't easy, I know, I've been in a similar place.

As echoed, they may see your ability to overcome adversity as "good points" - just note, positions in the CF are few and highly competitive at this point in time.

Good luck, all the best to you, and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Loachman (26 Dec 2012)

throwawayuser said:
			
		

> The responses I have received so far have been way less negative than I had anticipated.



Well, we could always be more negative if you wish...

But, so far, you've not given us any reason to be. It appears that learning has already taken place.

And I know what methadone is.

Who and what you are now, and what you do now and in the future, are more important to me than some minor mistake in your past.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

Sorry Loachman, I didn't mean it like that.  I really hope that whoever I talk to is understanding as you are.  The reason I created this inquiry is to see if I would immediately disqualified and forever barred. To be honest I do not look at it like a minor mistake, I look at it like something if I ever saw someone else doing I would take it as a personal obligation to stop them because I know how bad things can get.  

PrarieThunder, thank you also for taking the time to respond and I know spots are limited in the CF.  I have already set in motion the reserves process.  I have been told my application is very competitive.  It is just starting to keep me up at night regarding my past.  I just wanted to see how others felt and how serious of an issue this was.  Even after hearing back from everyone who was kind enough to respond to my post, I still consider it a serious issue and I am still going to face the issue head on and be 100 percent truthful it is just a bit scary and embarrassing.


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Dec 2012)

Your past is between you and the recruiting system. No one else needs to know nor care. It is the person you are now that concerns us, not the person you were. Chin up, and carry on.


----------



## brihard (26 Dec 2012)

So if I read this right - and you are perfectly free to tell me to bugger off and mind my own business, with no prejudice against you form me or anyone else - you were prescribed oxycodone by a doc, ended up physically dependent on it, then were prescribed methodone to help wean you off of it?

Hardly some sort of evil transgression against all that is good and fuzzy in the universe. Stuff happens, sounds like you've been giving it your all to be sorted out, and have a plan that you've set your sights on as part and parcel of doing so. Best of luck to you.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

No, unfortunately the oxycodone use was unprescribed and I did not know what I was getting myself into. This is where I feel I am at fault and is the part that is embarrassing to me.  At the time I didn't know that you could become physically addicted, and I didn't really see what I was doing to really be that wrong.  Unfortunately I learned the hard way the severity of what I was doing.  The methadone however, was prescribed and all done legally.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Spring_bok (26 Dec 2012)

See a recruiter!


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2012)

> the oxycodone use was unprescribed and I did not know what I was getting myself into.



Not trying to be an ass but were you sick the day the D.A.R.E team came to your grade 8 class and talked to everyone about how drugs are bad?

 I'm concerned that it's 2012 and the generation of teenagers/young adults don't realize that getting involved with prescribed Oxycodone is bad.

I'm glad to hear you managed to sort yourself out.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

To be fair I honestly didn't know what the consequences were and did not really place it in the same category as "street type" drugs.  If I could go back in time I would change a lot of things, but unfortunately I can't so I am honest as possible with everyone.  If I am forgiven and allowed in at least I can turn it into something positive by showing that I am honest and deterring others who might be at risk around me.  I do completely understand your question though, and I also believe a person can change quite a lot over time (although I know it is not common) but I have, and hopefully I can prove that in some way.


----------



## Scott (26 Dec 2012)

Be prepared to have a harder time getting in. Be prepared to be told that others, who did not miss the "drugs = bad" speech, will get in before you. Be prepared to simply be told that it is not likely to be in the cards - ever.

The above are consequences to choices you made.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

Ok, I will.  Thank you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Not trying to be an ass but were you sick the day the D.A.R.E team came to your grade 8 class and talked to everyone about how drugs are bad?
> 
> I'm concerned that it's 2012 and the generation of teenagers/young adults don't realize that getting involved with prescribed Oxycodone is bad.



I'm going to guess about half the addicts we get now started with Oxy's............"I  mean how bad can they be? My Doctor gives them out."

Any *cough* Doctor who prescribes these should be thrown in jail.....................


----------



## Maxadia (26 Dec 2012)

And that's probably as much help as you're going to get on here.

It happened, you've been up front and honest, you've made a change......you might get in, you might not.

Don't let 14,000 users on here speculate whether it will or will not happen.....go get your answer.  That's the only surefire way to know.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

I feel like I have received a lot of good information, whether it is good or bad (for my situation).  I would like to thank everyone. I could have talked to a recruiter on my own but I did want to know what others thought regarding the subject because there is nowhere else I was able to find guidance aside from the direct source.  Thank you for being straightforward with me no matter how much the truth hurts.


----------



## throwawayuser (26 Dec 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess about half the addicts we get now started with Oxy's............"I  mean how bad can they be? My Doctor gives them out."
> 
> Any *cough* Doctor who prescribes these should be thrown in jail.....................



I don't know how serious you are about this subject but I can tell you I knew many people who knew doctors who made a living out of "prescribing oxycodone like it was candy".  I am not here to judge or throw anyone under the bus but I do not know if you are joking or not but I kind of agree with you.  I do know from personal experience that i tried to stop methadone very abruptly but I was told it was a long process and I would suffer horribly if I didn't take at least a year to complete the process.  Even during the last part of the process I had to be very vigilant to even get off methadone.  They would tell me that I would not be able to make it in life without it. This compounds the stigma and embarrassment, but  I can tell you that the doctor who "took care of me" has told me that I do not belong in his office and that I am different from the other people there and I need to get out asap.
Edit: to clarify I dealt with multiple doctors


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Dec 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess about half the addicts we get now started with Oxy's............"I  mean how bad can they be? My Doctor gives them out."
> 
> Any *cough* Doctor who prescribes these should be thrown in jail.....................



You know Bruce now that you mention it you're right.
I had a friend who asked me for advice. She went to see a doctor about a problem and got prescribed 2 months of Oxycotin. She told me that she told the doctor that she was recovering from a substance abuse problem with pain killers and shouldn't be given that many pills at once but she was given the prescription anyways. She got it filled but then decided she didn't want them and didn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Loachman (27 Dec 2012)

throwawayuser said:
			
		

> Sorry Loachman, I didn't mean it like that.



I have no idea why you're apologizing, or what "like that" means.

Stop beating yourself up so much. You made a mistake. People do that. You're correcting yours, which is far more than many do, and I find that to be commendable.


----------



## throwawayuser (27 Dec 2012)

What I meant was that I did not mean to be wanting negative responses.  I was basically expecting everyone to tell me that I am wasting my time even trying and it was a surprise to me.  Thank you, and everyone else for taking the time to respond to me.


----------



## Maxadia (27 Dec 2012)

You've got lots of support here.  Your next message back here should be letting us know how you made out at the recruiting center.

Best of luck.


----------



## throwawayuser (27 Dec 2012)

I actually thought about this thread on the way to work today and how much everyone here has helped me.  I also thought about the exact same thing you just mentioned.  I am already a regular lurker on this forum, I have tried to help others because I have done a ridiculous amount of research but under a different user name.  Then it hit me, even though I read so much about drug usage and criminal history (I have no criminal history), and every single possible thing, after becoming so infatuated with the idea of finally realizing my dream that I might have shot myself in the foot.  In the sense that maybe I am not the type of person who is qualified to be in the reserves based on my past and this is what scared me. There are many others out there who have a 100 percent clean past.  I thought about it and came to the understanding I would have to divulge most of the ugly parts of my life (something that is not required with most employers).  I would not be able to live with myself to not be honest, but this is the way I have always lived my life.  For a bit of additional information, I have really only had 3 employers since I was 17 and I am 26.  The only reason I left the second employer is they could not provide me with enough hours to get by (government sub contract ministry of _______).  The third job I continue to hold for 5 years is with a company every person in Canada would know if I told them.  I guarantee I will not only thank everyone, I will divulge my normal user name and donate money to this forum.  It is not just this thread that has helped me, thousands of people use this forum as a resource. In fact, it is the only proper resource for people in Canada to get answers about the forces.  Even if I am told I am barred from the forces I will probably still post what happened and donate, and divulge my real user name. Besides, the mods/any recruiters reading can find out about me anyways and I really don't have much to hide unless you are trying to publicize my problems to hurt me in some way which I highly doubt anyone here is out to do.  I will be in touch but I have to wait until I receive the phone call before April some time. You have my word I will update everyone.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Dec 2012)

..and we'll re-open this when you have something for us.
Bruce
Staff


----------

